
A Transparent StatusBar and ToolBar Demo in Ionic2 - jeneser
https://github.com/jeneser/ionic2-super-bar
======
jeneser
This Is the Way Show HN: One way to created a transparent statusBar and
toolBar in ionic2+

------
bradknowles
Would it not help to tell people that this is a project for Android?

